# I'm 36 weeks 2 days, and suddenly absolutely exhausted, is this normal?



## fudgecake251

I heard you get extra energy towards the end of your pregnancy and I can't remember at all how I felt at the end of my first pregnancy. All I've wanted to do all day is just sit, sit and eat!! I've a terrible dull ache in the middle of my back for the last few days, each time I get up from a chair it's like a pinched nerve right at the top of my left thigh on the inside and also the same at the bottom of my back, I feel like I've got a bowling ball between my legs and honestly have no energy whatsoever. I remember having a huge spurt of energy the day I had my son, but I don't remember if I felt this exhausted before that came on. Is this normal? I saw midwife yday and urine, was absolutely fine. :flower:


----------



## julesjules100

I feel exactly the same and 2 days behind you with the exception of the bowling ball as my LO is super high up which is making my upper torso feel hideously distended. Yep sadly do think its normal... Home stretch now at least x


----------



## fudgecake251

Thats true. I say I have a bowling ball between my legs, but I'm still booked in for a scan on Monday to check bubs isn't breech as my midwife couldn't tell for sure. I'm really really hoping baby is the right way up :wacko:

Hoping we only have 4 weeks to go and not longer, think I'll have gone completely mad by then! Who'd of thought anyone would want to bring on labour! Only women at the end of their pregnancy would agree that anything is better than the final weeks :sleep:


----------



## sjminimac

I'm 36+5 and today slept from 1am-10am, 1pm til 4pm and am lying down again now. I like my sleep don't get me wrong but that's CRAZY. Listening to my body though, I'll be out and about all day tonorrow and had a busy fri-tues so figured one day of complete rest wouldn't do any harm :)


----------



## julesjules100

You're lucky on the sleep, I've have the worst insomnia of my life in this pregnancy. Looking forward to him coming out so I can get done sleep :haha: x


----------



## Juliet11

I'm 35wk but with twins so probably feeling like many who are at 37ish....
I hear ya on the back pains. I feel pain at the bottom of my back on left side above my bum. It comes and goes throughout the day but is worse at night... Any ideas for pain relief? Is icy-hot okay to use? Or heating pad? 

And I get you ladies on the sleep issues!!!! It's so hard for me to sleep at night and so I end up with day time naps!!!!! Which I think make it hard again to sleep the next night. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## julesjules100

If they're like a lightening hot pain shooting down your bum on occasion then its sciatic. I've been for physio on mine and she has told me to always keep an arch in my lower back ie push your bump out more then it starts to go. I also do cat stretches too so get on all 4s and arch your lower and mid back up to the ceiling and curve your head down, then do the other way where you drop your belly lower to the floor and stretch your head back. Keep doing that. I've also bought a lumbar roll to make sure I'm sitting well and that puppy feels massive but physio said its important to push the area back x


----------



## julesjules100

Ps icy hot is probably fine but I prefer warm only. 

On the sleep, I try not to nap for too long in the day so as not to mess up the night. Not that that makes any difference as the nights are messed up anyway!


----------



## ispeakinsongs

I had the same at 35/36 weeks. I felt a bit better last week, just to feel really tired and exhausted again now that I hit 38 weeks! xx


----------

